# Good Production Rates??



## Father-n-Son (Jul 28, 2007)

I was thinking, what is a good/fair production rate? 
I have worked/painted with a few people I couldn't keep up with and others it's like, Get out of my way or What are you doing?

What do you think is a good/fair production rate.
*Example:* 

*Walls* Sq Ft per hour = 120

*Ceiling* Sq Ft per hour = 120 

*Baseboard*: 
Without Carpet = 50 ft. per hour
With Carpet = 30 ft per hour

*Windows*:
Trim Only = 3 per hour
Trim & Sash = 45mins. for 1

*Doors*:
Flush = 20mins for 1
6 Pannel = 1/2 hour for 1

*Chair Rail* = 30 ft per hour

*Crown Moulding* = 20 ft per hour

*Cabinets* = 1 per hour


----------



## rws (Apr 16, 2007)

On walls 120 would be slow.A good painter should be able to get 300 to 350 or more for just brushing and rolling not including any set up or prep.Most of my painters would do a 6 over 6 window sash and trim in 20 to 30 minutes.A half hour to just paint all 6 sides of a paneled door is good time.It would be great if all we had to price was the painting and not the sanding, hardware removal,tacking etc.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

The production rates I use are slower than what you list. For example, I use 90 sf of wall an hour, and 30 minutes for one side of a 6 panel door.

I want to give my guys as much time as possible to do the job. I don't expect them to be the fastest painters. I do expect them to be good painters.

I sell these rates everyday. It's not a matter of speed. It's a matter of value.

Brian Phillips


----------



## Father-n-Son (Jul 28, 2007)

Just noticed, I forgot to add Sand & Paint each.


----------



## rws (Apr 16, 2007)

That is good time,if you are saying 120 sq. per hour for painting and prep


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm with Brian. I usually figure 50%-75% our actual pro. rates.
And I can only paint 1 side of a 6-panel in about 15-20 myself.


----------



## rws (Apr 16, 2007)

I am not talking about pricing a room.I am talking about how long it should take a good painter to brush and roll walls and make them look good.My price may be equal to or more than Brians.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The sqft. on drywall seems low to me. Is that Per Coat? Or Finished Product?
I would think a good painter could paint more than 9x10 wall in an hour.
Maybe I'm missing something. I figure 200 sqft per hour per coat plus set up and prep
1 hr. per door per coat


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

I think most painting contractors use their own speed and skills as the standard. But the fact is, most owners are faster, better, and more concientious. They do a better job than their employees.

So if you use your production rates, and expect the same results in the same time from an employee, you are setting yourself and your employee up for failure.

Set reasonable expectations for your employees. Focus on quality and value in the entire experience-- from the first phone call until the final payment. Then speed isn't nearly as important.

I know what to expect from my crews. They aren't the fastest painters in the world. But they deliver what I sell. They are pleasant to our customers. They show up on time. They do good work in a reasonable amount of time. That's a win for everyone.

I agree that 90 sf an hour is slow. I can even do that, and I'm an incredibly slow painter. But if I can give my guys 3 hours to paint a small bedroom, they don't need to bust their butt just to make the budget. They can make sure they do the job right and that the customer is happy. I've removed the temptation to cut corners, and in doing so, I don't have to baby sit.

In short, they know what I expect. I try to give them plenty of time to do it.

Brian Phillips


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> The sqft. on drywall seems low to me. Is that Per Coat? Or Finished Product?
> I would think a good painter could paint more than 9x10 wall in an hour.
> Maybe I'm missing something. I figure 200 sqft per hour per coat plus set up and prep
> 1 hr. per door per coat


200 s/f an hour for one man is really busting it out.do you mean that's what you figure when you price it or what you figure your guys can do it in? what I mean to say is I might have a guy that could do 350 sfph but i would figure the price at say 50 sfph.


----------

